# Judo Tournament



## matt.m (Mar 14, 2009)

Today a few of my students and I went to a Judo tournament.  My 2 kyu belts won their belt division.  Both had about 18 competitors.  They had to fight 3 times.  My yellow belt got 2nd and my green belt got 1st.

I decided to compete.  28 person division, 4 matches, 1 black belt open division champion.


----------

